# Barless Pigeons



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*I am new to the sport of racing. I am going to be breeding and racing Barless blues and browns. I was just wondering why you dont see more people racing them?*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because they are relatively new colors to the racing birds. Browns aren't very popular because the sun bleaches the feathers and it is thought that they don't hold up well to hard training/racing. And of course barless is just now getting out there, thanks to Dennis Kuhn. Because barless is recessive to the other patterns, it takes a while to build up both racing quality and barless in appearance (rather than a bunch of birds who just carry the gene hidden).
I love barless birds, but have never had any  I also have never had any brown homers, or even silver.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Well thanks for the reply. The breeders I am starting with are D Kuhns birds, I should say the one cock is the grandfather to 2 of the 8. He has won 12 diplomas. A friend of mine is moving and cant keep as many birds so I got them at a good price. I'm going to stick with his breeding program to stick with the barless genetics.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

*Blue Barless wins*

Most recent win with Blue Barless was last weekend *November 21st 2010 *at *Minnesota State Racing Pigeon Show *held in Hutchinson, MN. #1666 blue barless cock won *Grand Champion Eyesign*. He won same award back in *06' at National Racing Pigeon Show *held in Kansas. He is a direct son of foundation blue barless named "Dorian" who is possibly the best blue barless racer ever. Dorian was 2X 3rd at 600 miles, and 25th at 200 miles, before being set aside for stock.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input Dennis.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

mcox0112 said:


> Thanks for the input Dennis.


Blue barless is the most rare color I race. The first time I saw one pictured, I was was taken back with their beauty. Like any other color of racers, they can race and be competitive, but just takes time. I have crossed them in with the best blue bars and checks I had, in order to get them to the point that they are today. Best of luck with your blue barless, and keep in touch. Racing non-standard colors competitively, just adds another element/challenge to racing pigeons and is something few individuals are willing to take on.

Dennis Kuhn

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Dennis, I bought one of your blacks through Rudy what a nice handleing bird. The breeding season is about to start hope she breeds as good as she looks.
Dave


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Have 2*

Out of the barless I am starting with 2 are from D. Kuhn Lofts. AU 04 D.KUHN 668 Barless Brown H and AU 03 D.KUHN 388 Barless Blue C From 388 I have Granddaughter AU 08 CIRPC 705, Daughter AU 08 CIRPC 707, and son AU 08 CIRPC 708. That is what I have as far as Barless


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

i want to have some barless sprint pigeons i have soem blue bars that are super sprinters and do well upto 250 miles, i want to blend the barless genes into these birds and hope to get sprint/middle distance birds the only problem ive found is thats i can only seemt o find distance barless birds where as i need middle distance to cross with my super sprinters if i stand a chance in the sprint to middle distance races any one help with sprinter barless birds?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

19pigeonracer88 said:


> i want to have some barless sprint pigeons i have soem blue bars that are super sprinters and do well upto 250 miles, i want to blend the barless genes into these birds and hope to get sprint/middle distance birds the only problem ive found is thats i can only seemt o find distance barless birds where as i need middle distance to cross with my super sprinters if i stand a chance in the sprint to middle distance races any one help with sprinter barless birds?


You do know this post is from 2010, If you need barless sprint birds you should call Dennis kuhn or send him a PM. It tales years to build a family. and he has already done that.
Dave

Oops now I see that you are from the UK so that may coast a bit to much.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah ive read his sight but they seem morelongdistance i need sprint realy n yeah i saw it was old but was most recent chat i could comment on rich


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Mcox0112 I know this post is a little over a year old, just wondering how you did with those barless and if you have any for sale.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

To tell you the truth I didn't do well with my barless this year. I lost all but 2 that I raced. The 2 that I got back didn't come home till the end of the season. I think they got in someones loft and they just held on to them. Now we did have bad racing weather this year. It rained almost every weekend and had some snow on another. Our club didn't even bother to race the last 2 weeks. I'm not going to change anything this breeding season and just blame it one the fact of bad weather and being my first year racing.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I lost birds that I thought I would of never lost. Did you fly in the UPC Combine, I did.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, out of the York Club.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

will your birds perform in the sprint 60 ta 350 miles?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

With the barless I have now I would say no to sprints. Now on the middle to long yes. This year I am going to breed some of my blue bars into them to try and change that.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

thats what i would do to try create my own barless sprinter and cross them into my super sprinters lightning fast upto 250 miles


----------

